# LCP .380 Firing when dropped



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I bought my OD Green LCP .380 a couple months ago and it became my everyday gun. I kept 6 in the mag and 1 in the chamber. For several weeks I tossed it in the center console and went to work. The vehicle has EXTREMELY stiff suspension and picks up every little bump in the road like its a cliff. I dropped the gun getting out of the truck one night and nothing happened. I do keep this gun in a holster. About two weeks ago I picked up a magazine in a waiting room I was in (Pocket Pistols 2013) they had a review on the LCP .380 and said the gun did not have a safety feature in the occasion it is dropped and that it can fire if dropped the right way. Is that true?? I unchambered one when I got back in my vehicle and have not carried one in the pipe since bc I am afraid of it discharging. Anyone had this happen? On this section of the forum I seen a part at the top about it being a recall. Is there a way to tell if my gun is newer than the recall or has had it done? Need to know so I can figure out if I can carry this thing for now or do I have to go back to the ole GLOCK


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ruger's Updated (Post-Recall) LCP .380 Pocket Pistol < Link

Unless you got an older 2008 model that didn't make it back to recall, I believe you are good to go. The post recall pistols will have a diamond marking at the bottom of the hammer channel on the frame.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I used a different computer to open the link and read it all. It wouldnt open before and i thought it was maybe outdated but it opened with a different computer. Thank you for yourhelp i know you were prob wondering why i didnt just read it but i couldnt.


----------



## OwnG27LCPP85 (Sep 27, 2014)

Dropped mine several times on hard floors. Never went off. WHEW! I am being MUCH more careful.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Link to the actual Ruger recall notice

http://www.ruger.com/LCPRecall/index.html


----------

